# Pocket camp is an early access game, and I love it.



## Ray-ACP (Jan 17, 2018)

When I first played Pocket Camp, I felt like something was missing. I have played free to play games in this style before, I actually got into dragonvale for 6 months once, one of those games where you do a little, build things but ultimately it's a waiting game.

The key to make players keep coming back is to strike balance. No one wants to play a f2p game where you're waiting far too long and the rewards aren't enough to justify the wait, where it feels like you NEED to pay in order to get anywhere. Once the paid extras feels like a bonus or little lift, that's when it becomes fun. That's why I loved dragonvale. After months of hard work and not paying a penny I eventually was generating so much in game money I never felt the need to pay and there was still always something to work towards.

Despite there still feeling like something is still missing, nintendo have got it right with pocket camp and I agree wholeheartedly with this review. ACPC felt like an early access game which was unveiled early deliberately to make people feel like something was missing. Then a month later, events after events started coming out. It wasn't actually until the new years event that I started seeing the appeal and taking it seriously, and now I regret that i'm behind a little and missed out on 2 christmas items.

At first I didn't like ACPC, I found it boring and i'm sure alot of people agree. Now it's satisfying my perfection style of play which is, the feeling of having control from gathering alot of items through effort and finishing things (the reason why I love open world/jrpgs).

In my opinion, there are different reasons why a person will like a game, alot of them tend to satisfy a need in their life which gives them a sense of achievement, learning and fun. An example may be someone perfecting advanced tricks/shortcuts in mario kart for a sense of mastery because in life they feel accomplishment through mastering a trade or playing vr chat so they feel part of a collective, a group of friends because they may be lonely or feel a sense of pride by making others lives more enjoyable.

For me collecting items and completing tasks/goals gives me a feeling of control which I lack in real life, and now I find it addictive because it's filling that void, not sure if alot of people can relate to this.

I now find myself playing it so much i'm trying to make little games within it because there isn't much to do in downtime. I catch 3 of each bugs/fish and sell them in small bundles in the market lists for under 100 bells and they get snapped up. Gives me a reason to keep playing, to gather money and pay off debts and invite more villagers until i've invited them all. Eventually i'll probably move onto collecting all or as close to all furniture/clothes that I can.

Nintendo in my opinion have been on track (and forgive me for saying this) since iwata passed away. Whilst i'm not implying it's from his mistakes but from the current decisions they're making now. No longer are they announcing games years in advance, super mario odyssey was somewhat 7 months before release and pocket camp was only 1 month. They announce games when they're closer to completion to increase hype. Mention too early and you risk delays and pushing people over the point where they are no longer interested and aren't expecting it anytime soon.

This isn't always the case with metroid 4 being announced clearly way before it's time and pokemon switch (but mostly because people were butthurt about lack thereof). I think I prefer waiting until they're ready and then hearing about the game as much as i'm dying for ac switch!

In the end, I look forward to what more is to come in pocket camp whilst I work towards the last of rover's items and hope events keep churning out. Some new areas would be much wanted and something I can keep doing in the downtime waiting for more requests besides bugs/fish catching.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

After just saying they've got the balance right, BAM, garden safari part 2 is SUPER stressful xD Me and 2 friends have had to set a rotation system in place just in order to get the bare minimum which is rovers items only or we might not get everything o.o


----------

